
Show HN: Git–fiddle – Edit commit messages, author and timestamps during rebase - felixschl
https://github.com/felixSchl/git-fiddle
======
fiatjaf
I think gitfiddle would be a great name for a service that let you quickly
share unnamed, temporary git repositories, showing them to other people, then
taking them down, without the friction of GitHub.

Like a git pastebin. In fact, I think gitbin would be better. gitfiddle should
be a service where you could do all this, but would also offer ways of messing
with the repository (doing interactive rebases, for example) from the web
interface.

~~~
ics
Github Gists are close enough to what you describe sans the interactive
rebase. You can create multiple files at once, all edits made in the web
interface are committed to the repo, and all of it can be cloned and used with
"real" git at any point.

~~~
fiatjaf
Really? Are GitHub gists actual git repositories? Why no one says a line about
it? What is the repo URL?

~~~
wingerlang
> Are GitHub gists actual git repositories?

Yes

[https://help.github.com/articles/about-
gists/](https://help.github.com/articles/about-gists/)

------
yarper
How is this different from interactive rebases?

~~~
felixschl
The README does not do a good job at conveying this, but you essentially get
to see this in your editor buffer:

```

pick <sha> <timestamp> by: <author>

[<message>]

```

This tool will then apply any changes to <timestamp>, <author> and optionally
<message> to the picked commit.

~~~
fiatjaf
That's what I always expect `git rebase -i` will do, but it doesn't.

------
ah-
It would be nice to include installation instructions.

~~~
michaelmior
Agreed. _fiddle_seq_editor and the fiddle script (renamed git-fiddle) need to
be on your PATH and executable.

------
amerine
Thanks for sharing. This is neat.

